# 2011 GAA-USAT-other important dates calendars



## Archery Mom (Jan 14, 2011)

They have been a while in the gathering of this data.. But after US Archery had their board meeting over the weekend some dates have changed and we did not want to post it till we were pretty sure it was all set in stone...
Hope to see you at the events..
If you have something of yours that you would like me to add to ours and post on our website, just send it to me..


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 14, 2011)

yipee. the state field is in kennesaw, and a double yip-yipee, the state indoor is at griv's!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 14, 2011)

Wipe the drool off your chin!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 14, 2011)

Are your going to have a shoulder massage station at the "Night" shoot? If you attend the Field shoot in Kennesaw in the morning then the night shoot that.... well night then head back up to Kennesaw the next morning for the conclusion you will have officially shot an arrow over the weekend. 

Maybe my math is not right but that looks like 112 +90 + 112 + 56 or about 370 arrows.... Fun stuff. 

Also does anyone else think the hotel owners in Yankton, SD will be loving some archery over the week from July 22 through 31st?


----------

